# Cheap Ebay Ovuation pee sticks/pg test sticks????



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone...

Just about to start 1st cycle of clomid.

Have used cheap ebay ovulation test sticks while still trying naturally.  In one month, never got a positive, yet same month had day 21 blood which said I had ov'd.  Am I wasting money to try them again??  Any opinions anyone?

Thanks xxx


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

heya hun OPK's can be unreliable anyway and ive been reading 'taking charge of your fertility' and it mentions in there that woman can have the surge of LH which gives u a positive reading yet the egg may not be relased...So its up to u personally hun xxxx


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Kerrylou.

I finally have given in to charting and bought a thermometer....  

From what everyone says, seems to be most accurate method, and also gives more info about cycle..... so here we go.... just waiting for AF now to start on clomid... for once.. hurry up! lol


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

aww goodluck with charting...i have been doing it this cycle and mine are all over the place!! I am also waiting for AF to come so i can start my first round of clomid!!!
**babydust to u **

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

I've only done a few days so far - all 36.5....  who know's whther that's high or not for me! but it will prob go up when start on clomid as will be in tenerife    so won't probably get good idea of normal temps.... nevermind - I'll take that hardship for a bit of sunshine lol!

Baby dust to you too hun - look forward to comparing notes re clomid madness


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

u will get the hang of it are u using fertility friend??

Yeh will prob mess up in tenerife! hope u have a nice time!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah - just found it... trying to get ticker on, but can't...... not sure if I'm doing something wrong  

Tried pasting the link on my profile to profile ticker - is that right?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

OPKs only detect the LH surge before ovulation and not ovulation itself. You'd usually ovulate around 36hrs after a +ve OPK.

Ideally OPKs should be used from around 12-8pm and not first thing in the morning...this is because in many women, the LH surge happens in the morning but can take a few hours to synthesise and show up in your pee.....so try using later in day and after drinking very little fluid for around 4 hrs beforehand to ensure concentration in pee. Also, try using the OPKs from around cd9/10 onwards....if you start using them too late you may miss the surge. Clomid can effect the result so you don't want to start using the OPKs too soon after taking the last clomid pill so by starting them cd9/10 then you should hopefully be about right.

However, saying that, OPKs aren't completely reliable as some may not detect surge but you still ovulate....others may get LH surge detected but not ovulate......the only way to confirm ovulation happened and egg released is by having a progesterone blood test at 7dpo (days past ovulation) and/or follicle tracking scans before and after ovulation. Many have progesterone tested cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14 so if ovulate earlier/later try to get tested accordingly. Personally (and according to 2 separate fertility experts I've seen) OPKs are a waste of time and money and become way too obsessive....best thing to do is just to ensure you have plenty of sex from around cd10 onwards, for at least a week or so ! 

If you're going to chart your temperatures you need to use a digital thermometer with 2 decimal places, not just 1 eg so your temperature reads 36.54 etc etc.....and you need to take them at exactly same time every morning, before you get out of bed or do anything....and if restless sleep, alcohol, illness etc then need to take this into concideration. Taking the odd temperature occasionally through cycle at varying times won't be any use at all.

A good book is "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler and there's her website too which gives trial of charting your temps...

www.tcoyf.com

...and to add your ticker into your profile so it shows on your posts, you need to paste the bbCode into the "Signature" area of your profile.

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

u got ur ticker done 

the above book is a fab book as i brought it,,loads fo brill info xxxxxx


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, got ticker on  

Thanks for all that really useful info..... will continue with my temping (and buy book!) and see where i get to!

Cheers guys! xxxxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Kerrylou,
I've been raving about this book for a couple of months now on the clomid thread - it was a real breakthrough for me.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154922.465
Nice to finally see someone who has actually read it and found it valuable, as the girls on the forum think I'm  and get commission!

Hope you find it as helpful and re-assuring as I did - spread the word 

Hi Sweetums,
I bought ClearBlue OPK's and NEVER got an LH surge show! I just don't rate them....
PoD


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

lol PoD have just posted on the thread aagin i will be joining u all soon!! xxxx


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

this has really started to give me some hope, i am waiting for some test results to come back and thought i would stat using the ebay tests to get an extra clue when i had my surge 
in 4 months using them daily from start of period right through i had nothing at all!!!  
i was using them in the evening but maybe they just aren't good tests  
i was really starting to think i had no eggs or something and driving my self MAD  

so thank you all for setting my mind to rest 

Kate


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

awww hun yeh some tests are known for not showing so dont panic......Goodluck with your results xxxxxxxxx


----------

